# Handy Cheatsheets



## kdemidofff (Jul 1, 2010)

> The Manual.su's project. All cheat sheets, round-ups, quick reference cards, quick reference guides and quick reference sheets in one page. The only one you need.



http://www.cheat-sheets.org/ :stud


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 1, 2010)

Very useful OOO stuff
http://wiki.services.openoffice.org...Manual/Writer_Guide/Math_commands_-_Reference
http://documentation.openoffice.org/HOW_TO/


----------

